# Graflex XL Mods?



## Alpha (Mar 25, 2006)

Is there any way I could add bellows to my glaflex XL? Or does anyone know of any other intersting mods with this camera?


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 26, 2006)

MaxBloom said:
			
		

> Is there any way I could add bellows to my glaflex XL? Or does anyone know of any other intersting mods with this camera?


 
Have you seen the following:

http://bigcamera.com/articles/GraflexXLMods.htm

http://bigcamera.com/articles/GraflexXLHybrid35mmUltraWide.htm


----------



## Alpha (Mar 26, 2006)

I have taken a look at that site, but I have two problems:
1) I have an XLRF. Those mods almost exlusively use an XL wide angle
2) They're really expensive mods


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry Max, that's the only two sites I could find on mods. The XLRF has no sites about mods. I'll ask my fellow collectors at the IDCC (Internet Directory of Camera Collectors), I'm sure they will know.


----------

